# Puppy Mill Cotons Need Your Help!!!! Missouri



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Puppy Mill Cotons Need Your Help
I received this plea for help today so I'm passing it on... 
The Marshall Missouri Veterinary Clinic recently took in 4 Coton de Tulears from a Missouri puppy mill. This mill is 1 of Missouri's infamous "Dirty Dozen".
If you can help, please call Kayla at the vet clinic at 660-886-2231 (central standard time).

The clinic is open Monday-Friday from 8:00-5:00 (closed Noon-1:00 for lunch) and Saturday 8:00-Noon.

The 4 mill survivors are in desperate need of rescue placement.

Details on each of the mill releases are as follows:

Male - white - born 12/8/10

Male - white - born 9/22/10

Male - white - born 3/11/10

Female - white - born 9/22/10

Thanking you in advance on behalf of the clinic staff and the 4 young Coton de Tulears in need of rescue placement



Thought I would share hope they find homes...
also did you see the article about the 15 dog dropped on the hwy in southern Ca? It was shared with me yesterday...


side note: For Izzy's b-day I bought the DNA test for Vana and today on Drake's birthday I got the call from the Vet...she is coton de tulear/ poodle, could be all coton but the test looks for all possible breeds...so I was right no portie lol


----------

